# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  first time europe traveler age 24

## malloryls

I will be going on birthright in israel and will be extending my trip with a friend. We're both 24.
We've both agreed on traveling to italy and amsterdam. 
Ideas:
Rome 2 nights
Florence nights (with one day trip to pisa)
Amsterdam 4 nights
We're having a hard time picking another destination. To be honest, everywhere sounds amazing but between my friend and I, we have agreed on also going to either berlin, dublin, london, and/or brussels.
Our dilemma is that we obviously would love to go to each one of these places however 14 days sounds like a long time.

----------


## gemma

My friend have shared with me his personal experience to his first tour of Europe.He told me that his age is 24 when he visited Europe firs time and he visit it with his grandfather.He visited many popular places and enjoyed a lot of fun there.Now he want to visit it again in future with his family and friends and he is so excited about it.

----------

